# Twal's Journal



## twal (Sep 30, 2005)

About two months ago, I seriously started eating healthy and lifting weights. I???ve lost 8lbs since then and I???m quite happy with my progress so far. 

My Stats
Age: 27
Height: 5???8???
Weight: 185lbs

I???m currently in the second week of my first P/RR/S. This routine is working my body like no other has in the past. I???ve never felt so sore in my life!

I workout 4 days a week. 2 on and one day off. 

Monday: chest/delts/abs
Tuesday: quads/hams/calves
Wednesday: off
Thursday: lats/traps/low back/abs
Friday: bis/tris/forearms/calves
Saturday: 0ff
Sunday: off

This is just a sample routine. I try to switch my routine constantly.
Here is a sample of my daily diet:

Meal 1				
Pre W/O	                                    * Protein  Carbs   Fat    Calories*
1/2 cup Quaker Oats	                   5g	    27g	    3g	     150
Protein Drink	                                23g      5g	  1.5     120

Meal 2				
Eggbeaters w/ cheese (1/4 cup)	       33g	6g	0g	165
Protein (2 scoops)	                      46g      10g    3g      240

Meal 3				
Shrimp (14 large)	                       30g	0g	2g	140
1 can Cut Green Beans	                    0g	    14g	     0g	    70

Meal 4				
Tuna and CC Casserole	                    25g	   22g	    3.5     214

Meal 5				
Jenny O Ground Turkey (2 patties)	58g	0g	22.5g	400
Cains All Natural Mayo (1 Tbsp)	           0g	   0g	   11g	    100

Meal 6				
Protein Drink	                                  23g	  5g	  1.5	    120
* 
Total	* *  243g	  89g	  48g	   1719
*

Please feel free to critique my diet or workouts. Have a good one!

Todd


----------



## twal (Oct 2, 2005)

*Oct 2nd Workout and Diet*

*Supplements
Whey
Fish Oil Capsules*

Oct 2nd

Rep Range
==========
Quads, Hams
==========
Quads

Hack Squat
Not too heavy as you can see
90lbs   x 12
140lbs x 12
140lbs x 12

Leg Extension
155 x 10
165 x 8
165 x 8

One legged leg press
65 x 15
70 x 15
70 x 15

Hams

Stiff Deadlift
135 x 10
135 x 8

Lying Leg Curl
165 x 6
165 x 6

Single Leg Curl
65 x 8
55 x 12

Did some light leg stretching afterwards
=================================================
*Diet*

Pre Workout 
                   					Cals   Fat   Carb    Prot
Meal 1

Natural Whey Protein 			120 	2       5         23
Red Bull    			 		10        0       3         0

Post Workout
Meal 2
Natural Whey Protein 			120 	2       5         23
Eggbeaters w/ Kraft FF Cheddar Cheese        165      0       6        33
2 Fish Oil Capsules	20 	2        0         0

Meal 3
Turkey Meat Loaf	381 	21      9        44

Meal 4
Tabasco Almonds     	193 	18      6         6
Solid White Albacore (in water)  	175 	 3       0         38

Meal 5
Tuna and CC Casserole	214 	4        22       25
Stop and Shop Cut Green Beans	70 	0        14        0

Meal 6
Chocolate Peanut Butter Cup Smoothie          210    10        8        27

Meal 7
Natural Whey Protein 	120 	2       5         23

*Totals 					1798   61     83       242*


----------



## twal (Oct 2, 2005)

*How do you make it look neat?*

I wrote down my stats in Microsoft Word all nice and neat. I copy and pasted it into my reply thread and it came out like crap! If anyone could give me any tips on making it look better, I'd appreciate it.

Todd


----------



## Egoatdoor (Oct 7, 2005)

twal said:
			
		

> My Stats
> Age: 27
> Height: 5???8???
> Weight: 185lbs
> ...


I think you need more carbs, especially post workout. If you do not get some carbs into your body within 90 minutes of training, you are going to catabolize muscle. Do you really want this to happen? 

Taking 79 grams of protein post workout is really overkill and will not prevent catabolism.

I'm getting your ratios at 56% protein, 21% carbs and 25% fat. A 21% carb ratio for the day, especially a training day, is far too low in my opinion. Secondarily, 56% protein is too high, as is possibly 25% fat unless you have an ectomorphic body structure.

You did not mention cardio in your routine. Are you doing cardio and if so, what kind and how often?


----------



## twal (Oct 10, 2005)

*Hey!*

Thanks for the advice! I had no idea I was catabolizing my muscles with my PWO meal. I'll start eating more carbs and less protein for my PWO meal.

I'm a mesomorph. I can gain muscle very easily, but have trouble shedding the fat. I'm aiming for a swimmer's type build (very lean and cut)

I do cardio 3-4 days a week. I usually do 30 minutes and sometimes I'll do 40min. Most of the time I'll use the elliptical machine and recently I've been running on the treadmill at 6mph for 10 minutes and then hit the bike or elliptical for 20-25 min.

What percentages would you suggest for my fat, carbs and protein? 

Thanks again!

Todd


----------



## Egoatdoor (Oct 10, 2005)

twal said:
			
		

> I'm a mesomorph. I can gain muscle very easily, but have trouble shedding the fat. I'm aiming for a swimmer's type build (very lean and cut)


Hi Todd. Read these two articles on bodytypes:

http://www.bodybuilding.com/fun/cynthia9.htm

http://www.bodybuilding.com/fun/mayner3.htm

A true mesomorph would not have alot of bodyfat. I cannot see you, but from looking at your height and weight, I suspect you are an endomorph or an endo with some mesomorph. A true meso would also have trouble attaining a true "swimmer's type" build as swimmers ( and cyclists also) are more ectomorphic ( long and lean), though they have wide backs and shoulders from their swimming.

If you are true meso, me and whole lot of others envy you as mesos are the genetically gifted bodybuilders.


----------

